#kubuntu-council 2018-01-01
<mparillo> Happy New Year (still approaching in our hemisphere).
<acheronuk> wxl: is the kernel in bionic -release affected by this Lenevo bug?
<acheronuk> looking at the module config, seems like it might be
<acheronuk> if correct, and it remains unfixed for a bit, no real way I can agree with an alpha1
<mparillo> How valuable would VM-only alpha 1 testing be?
<acheronuk> I suppose as valuable as a normal one, minus being able to test hardware compatibility/bugs etc
<acheronuk> just slightly perturbed to see it's not fixed!
<wxl> confirmed, acheronuk. the one is proposed is good, though
<acheronuk> wxl: yes, but the one on the iso at the moment is bugged. not sure if the -proposed one will migrate in time
<wxl> yeah :(
 * acheronuk must have missed a memo
<wxl> might be worth a nudge to release?
<acheronuk> will try tomorrow if they are back. I think alpha1 is delayed a week anyway
<acheronuk> will also ask apw if he is about
<wxl> i know ypwong is kind of heading the charge on that bug fwiw
<acheronuk> ok. will starting asking people questions tomorrow then
<wxl> let me know what you find out
<wxl> i discovered that the night before yesterday and mentioned it to tsimonq2 but spent most of yesterday cleaning and didn't check back in. i think he responded "JFDI" anyways XD
<acheronuk> why I am I not surprised. lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yeah since I'm doing checklist tracking I pushed to delay it by a week
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Naah, I said "ping ypwong"
<wxl> suffice it to say all that research i did tired me of the subject quite completely XD
<wxl> (although i'm still looking for a way to determine the JEDEC ID of a serial flash without loading the module)
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-02
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I've created #ubuntu-qt (bridged to Telegram at https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1A5_bOpAVbiu9QzvVg ) for packaging and transition-specific Qt-only discussion. Anyone is welcome to join. :)
<valorie> acheronuk: I have to agree with you that if the fatal bug isn't fixed at alpha we can't participate and ask testers to put their machines in jeopardy
<wxl> well we could just say VM only
<wxl> MOST of the tests, especially at this stage, are VMs anyways
<valorie> true, but this bug has GOT TO BE FIXED
<valorie> I've heard of fatal bugs before, but .... not in my backyard
<acheronuk> I would need some convincing that a VM only alpha was a good plan. at the moment, I am sceptical in the extreme
<tsimonq2> valorie, acheronuk: Alright, so I just had a conversation with someone on the Kernel Team, the src:linux in bionic-proposed just needs to migrate, and we shouldn't have to worry about that then.
<tsimonq2> valorie, acheronuk: The way he says it, it seems that it should migrate Very Shortly, they just didn't want to do it right before everyone went on vacation...
<tsimonq2> I'll keep y'all updated when I find out stuff.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yeah, well I knew that, it was just the 2nd part. kernel migration has sometimes not been quick
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: heh right
<acheronuk> fingers crossed basically!
<acheronuk> without a new kernel, I would prefer to skip alpha 1 isos
<tsimonq2> Agreed.
<acheronuk> I don't want to be accused of risking users, even if we out bug flashing signs up to say "VM only"
<acheronuk> *put big
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alpha 1 likely won't happen if that isn't released.
<acheronuk> maybe we could have an unofficial (non-milestone) interim iso test day or something, if we miss the alpha?
<wxl> we could participate in the alpha but ont release
<wxl> just at the end have the release manager mark as *NOT* ready
<wxl> that being said, you don't even have to make the decision until then
<acheronuk> we have options
<acheronuk> lets just hope the kernel team get 4.14 in
<tsimonq2> Anyways, I'm upgrading to the kernel from bionic-proposed now to smoke test it.,
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Rebooting...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, bye bye
<tsimonq2> I SURVIVED
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> $ uname -r
<tsimonq2> 4.14.0-13-generic
 * valorie is still on 4.13.0-21-generic
<valorie> soooo behind!
<valorie> btw wxl good job on the testing task for GCi students
<valorie> I didn't have time
<wxl> np
<wxl> now balloons wants me to fix all of them
<wxl> :EYEROLL:
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> wxl: go for it!
<wxl> gee
<wxl> thanks
<wxl> :)
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-03
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.11.5_artful.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh, wrong chat. never mind. backports of 5.11.5 in progress, anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kool.
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-04
<acheronuk> 5.11.5 in backports: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-11-5-bugfix-release-available-in-backports-ppa-for-artful-aardvark-17-10/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kool
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "The original coordinated disclosure date was planned for January 9 and we have been driving toward that date to release fixes. Due to the early disclosure, we are trying to accelerate the release, but we don't yet have an earlier ETA when the updates will be released. We will release Ubuntu Security Notices when the updates are available."
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-05
<valorie> thank you for that info acheronuk, I've passed it around a few places
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000227.html
<acheronuk> Zesty EOL and Itel bug updates ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Was >< this close to posting it here :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'm writing a blog post on behalf of Lubuntu, because we also have 17.10 respins :)
<wxl> WE HAVE RESPINS OMG WE BETTER CHANGE THE WEBSITE
<acheronuk> For release next Thurs
#kubuntu-council 2018-01-07
<tsimonq2> "All your data are belong to us." -Spectre exploiters
<ricktimmis[m]> Oh dear, that sounds ominous
<acheronuk> https://twitter.com/msmeissn/status/949681668054544385
<acheronuk> ubuntu being a bit slow :/
<valorie> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown?action=diff&rev1=6&rev2=7
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL: snap
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> was just going to post that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown?action=diff&rev1=7&rev2=8
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> hah beat you to it :P
<valorie> just now doing a personal blog post -- not completely about this stuff, but starting it off there
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/01/beginning-2018.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ohhhh wait did you *speak* at the conf?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Got a link?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for the mention btw!
<valorie> there is a link in there
<valorie> I was the keynote!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oooooooh
<valorie> it was amaaaaaaaaaazzzzzing
<valorie> and trippy, because they are 12 hours ahead
<tsimonq2> Hmmmmmm, no recording of the keynote itself? :/
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<valorie> basically 3 days journey there
<valorie> 2 days back
<valorie> no recording, just a few photos
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<valorie> it was one day of talks, one day of workshops
<valorie> -s
<valorie> one big workshop
<tsimonq2> Cool cool
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-02
<valorie> happy new year, friends
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Happy New Year
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> valorie
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} ahoneybun
<valorie> sending Thomas your way in a couple of hours
<valorie> going off to UPS to mail his xmas presents south rn
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> So when are you coming to Denver valorie? You now have two reasons to visit!
<valorie> I have multiple reasons to visit!
<valorie> I have to plan out my calendar for the year
<valorie> KDE hanging fire on choosing when and where Akademy will be is cramping my style
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> hanging fire?
<valorie> I decided not to go to genealogy convention in February so I'm thinking Feb or March
<valorie> hang fire
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I may be in CA for Scale in March, not sure though.
<valorie> Delay, as in The advertising campaign is hanging fire until they decide how much to spend on it. This expression originally referred to the 17th-century flintlock musket, where the priming powder ignited but often failed to explode the main charge, a result called hanging fire. [c. 1800]
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm
<valorie> I was asked to go and speak at Scale but nah
<valorie> you've gone before, right?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've been there every year that I've been at System76 so twice so far.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Honestly there best part is chicken and donuts near the building.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> ha!
<valorie> I chose not to try to go to India again as well
<valorie> I'd rather come down and hang out with y'all a bit
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> You can always get Indian food in Denver lol.
<valorie> oh, I have friends down there that are foodies and super happy with Denver
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I bet lol. There are also a lot of Veg places.
<valorie> and some great meat as well
<valorie> even from food trucks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep!
#kubuntu-council 2020-01-03
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Happy New year, big {{hugs}} to @ahoneybun @RikMills @Valoriez @tsimonq2 Mamarok
<Mamarok> same from me, and 366 days of good health to all of you!
<Mamarok> (at least)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1213090623739383810
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pXg0Ymaf/file_21552.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Meet Miss Midnight.
<valorie> oh, I love the name, @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's from an Anime lol
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit you've been on fire! happy new year
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Happy new year to you too, it's looking really promising for 2020 🥰
<santa_> dat car
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, Not a big 0-60 in 4 gallons of petrol/gas US car then? :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Huh? It has a large gas tank.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ah nope.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> santa_ what about it?
<santa_> ah you are here
<santa_> new car I guess? congrats :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Not even worn the black tyre wall spray off yet!
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> + don't they make you have a number plate on the front? Or is that just as delivered?
<santa_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU
<santa_> at least here I think you would be
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> lol @ 'pre-owned'
<valorie> my state dropped the front plates awhile ago
<valorie> back only
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I guess if you get divorced, that makes you pre-married. When you sober up after a night out, you are pre-drunk. When you are old you are pre-young.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> valorie: that is interesting. can't ever imagine them doing that in the UK
<valorie> I couldn't either until they did it
 * keithzg[m] lives in a province where within living memory we had ministers who didn't even believe in seatbelts . . . probably never getting front plates up here :(
<valorie> I grew up without seatbelts
<valorie> and tried to make my dad use them as long as he drive
<valorie> drove
<Mamarok> I had to drive without seatbelds for about 10 years due to a medical condition, I loathed every time I was in a car
<Mamarok> seatbelts were still optional a while back in Switzerland, now they are mandatory fron AND back
<Mamarok> for all passengers
<valorie> yes, I won't drive if people don't buckle up
<valorie> you would have been an exception!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @RikMills, I have to have a front plate as part of CO law.
